
Apple Watch 3 - salimmadjd
https://techcrunch.com/2017/09/12/the-new-apple-watch-series-3-has-cellular-built-in/
======
protomyth
From the bottom of the page:

 _Apple Watch Series 3 (GPS + Cellular) requires an iPhone 6 or later with iOS
11 or later. Apple Watch and iPhone service provider must be the same. Not
available with all service providers. Roaming is not available outside your
carrier network coverage area. Wireless service plan required for cellular
service. Contact your service provider for more details. Check apple.com
/watch/cellular for participating wireless carriers and eligibility._

So, using it as a cellular device by itself would seem to be impossible.

~~~
malyk
The phone is how you configure, update, etc. the watch. So I'm betting you
need a phone for all the initial setup, and then you can leave your phone at
home and go on a marathon run and take phone calls while you are out and
about.

~~~
make3
why couldn't you do that with a computer or an ipad, or an older iphone? ofc
you could. Just Apple being really greedy, as we are getting used to

~~~
monochromatic
You say that like it's a bad thing. Greed is what corporations are for. Greed
--and nothing else--drives businesses to provide things that their customers
value.

~~~
dpatrick86
Greed implies excess.

~~~
monochromatic
Who decides what's excessive?

------
xwvvvvwx
Made me giggle that the ad for this is some surfer being totally in the middle
of an amazing moment and then getting distracted by a phone call.

I really like my apple watch, but this really isn't selling it...

~~~
joesb
The same can be said about mobile phone when it was first introduced. "Look at
that mobile phone ad, he was spending time with his family outside the house
and then getting distracted by a phone call! This would never happen if we
only have landline phone!"

~~~
jacobush
Still true though.

------
mrsmee89
I don't want an iPhone (or any phone for that matter). I want this. Being
reachable, listening to music and gps is all I want from a "phone". Anyone
know if carriers will charge extra for the watch. Cook said something about
"great introductory rates" from carriers but I'm not if that refers to the
watch or the service.

~~~
sgarg
I'm with you. Before watching the keynote, I was looking forward to the new
phones but the presentation made me more excited about the new Apple Watch
with LTE.

I may be in a minority, but over the past few years, I've been trying to
actively reduce the amount of times I pull out my phone. I feel like it will
be liberating to leave home without your phone to go to dinner or go for a
run, but still connected through the Apple Watch. Although it will still
display notifications, I personally won't be tempted to browse Twitter or
Instagram when I have a free moment.

~~~
baldeagle
The air pods were the revolution for me. This is the one thing I was looking
forward to until I heard that you needed a connected iPhone as well. Now it is
a non-starter. Guess I need to go test the Samsung buds.

~~~
eljimmy
I own the Samsung pair. Don't have much good to say about them except they
work... for a bit. I usually can use them for an hour and then they're
completely dead.

They also can't hold a charge very long. If I charge mine up overnight, by
next evening when I go to use them, they're already half dead. Great product
except for very poor battery life.

~~~
boundlessdreamz
Gear Icon X? The new yet unreleased version has much better battery life. 4 or
5 hours

~~~
eljimmy
Yeah, Icon X, I probably should have waited for the next generation. But I
suppose that can be said about any new technology being released.

------
sinatra
I have thought about buying an Apple Watch multiple times. But, then, I see
comments from a lot of Apple Watch users who say that they completely stop
using it after few months. For many of them, the utility is not strong enough.
Have things improved in that regard? What do you Apple Watch users think about
it now?

~~~
S_A_P
I always thought the apple watch was frivolous. Then I got one as a gift and
cant imagine not having one. The ability to see whether or not a text/call is
important without having to pull my phone out of my pocket is a killer feature
for me. I always felt that it was rude to do that and this prevents me from
having to. The fitness tracker is also really fun to use, and imo more
accurate than the fit bit I had.

~~~
badwolf
Second this. It seems much less rude to discretely glance at your wrist
briefly.

~~~
jedberg
You think that, but it's super noticeable. Muliple times I've been in a
situation where I'm in a conversation with someone who is constantly glancing
at their watch. Depending on how well I know them, I either say, "You you like
to just look at your phone?" or "Is time moving faster on your side of the
table, because you seem to be very concerned with your watch."

Or I say nothing and just think about how rude that person is.

~~~
kobeya
Not everyone is in a position to ignore their notifications. Would you rather
they pull out their phone?

~~~
jedberg
As someone who was on call for 20 years straight, I'm well aware of that. :)

And yes, I would rather they pull out their phone than stare at their wrist
every 10 seconds. I don't have a problem with someone looking at their
notifications, I'm just pointing out that people think they're being sneaky
with the watch when they really aren't.

~~~
S_A_P
I get your point and I am well aware of the rudeness of looking at your clock
during a conversation and how rude that is. However, I am not someone who is
constantly getting notifications, and my phone is kept in my front pocket and
is generally a pain to stand up and pull out of said pocket. Knowing I dont
have to do that and can at least see who is contacting me from my wrist is a
minor, yet still net benefit to my life. I am a big fan of everyone taking
stock of how their phone habits are affecting their social and professional
lives. I personally hate the phone pose where everyone is on autopilot while
staring at their phone. I think this is a way to kind of back away from that
and maybe avoid the temptation to be stimulated 100% of the time.

------
mtw
This is a life saver for those who spend time outdoors and can't or don't like
to carry phones. I run for example for hours in the Canadian winter and the
idea of having an emergency phone is attractive, in case I fall, or maybe
there's a big issue at home.

Another alternative would be an iPhone SE but sadly we are in the era of
oversized phones.

I would also love it to have more Bluetooth integration (continuous glucose
monitoring is a good first step), and continuously monitor more health data in
general: hydration, temperature. Omron is working on a watch that measures
blood pressure. The last step is food intake monitoring but I guess we will
need a couple more iterations and more sensors (onboard camera?) to get the
Watch record that

~~~
tspike
I was relieved to see they are still selling the SE. It's really a fantastic
little device and I much prefer the form factor. I don't see a compelling
reason to upgrade.

~~~
mikeyouse
They knocked another $50 off it as well, now starts at $350 - Damn good deal.

~~~
sceew
Just got it for $140 on ATT. Bought the subsidized pre-paid version (same
phone), but it works for postpaid ATT.

------
com2kid
Making messaging on the watch with a separate cellular connection work
seamless with messaging on the phone is an amazing symphony of cloud services.
Apple is currently, IMHO, the only company with the cloud service ability to
pull this off. Google Voice is a close second, but that hasn't been moved
forward in quite awhile.

It is amazing how hard multi-homing has ended up being. Facebook Messenger has
it working correctly, and the new chat apps that store all state in the cloud,
e.g. Slack or Microsoft Teams, also pull it off.

Maintaining reasonable battery life with an always on LTE is also to be
commended. Wireless is a huge power drain, providing low latency, low power,
messaging is hard. FWIW, just having an LTE chip that never needs to turn on
is easy, a fresh install of any mobile OS with no messaging apps installed
will last for days. Put a single app that needs real time(ish) messaging
delivery on board and watch the battery life drop in half.

------
askafriend
I think this product has the potential to reduce the distracting habits that
we have with our phones while we're out and about while still keeping us
connected.

You can finally leave your phone at home in more scenarios.

~~~
asn0
I tried an Apple Watch for a few weeks thinking that it would be less of a
distraction than the phone in my pocket. Found that

(1) it's much more of a distraction because it's so much more accessible and
is more likely to be buzzing regularly. There's a mental and physical barrier
to pulling my phone out of my pocket that makes it easier to disconnect;
there's almost no barrier with the Apple Watch, it takes much more mental
effort to limit its disruptiveness.

(2) someone looking at their watch frequently (more than about every 15
minutes) is often interpreted socially as a sign that the conversation is
boring or going too long or they are otherwise anxious about the time. I
generally found that looking at the Apple Watch was more disruptive socially
than pulling out my phone (partly due to #1)

~~~
askafriend
(1) I've turned off all notifications except the ones that absolutely need to
come through (SMS, Calls, Calendar Events etc). You need to have a different
notification strategy for your Watch vs. your Phone.

(2) You can't look at your Watch for that long comfortably. It's good for
glances and that's what I end up doing most - glancing. I think this is far
better than getting sucked into your phone. You get the information you need
quickly and get out quickly. That's not the case with my phone.

~~~
kristofferR
2 - I agree. That's why it's so damn infuriating that Apple won't let you
remove the Photos app from the Watch without also removing it from your iPhone
(where it's actually useful)!

------
scentoni
Obligatory Robert Tinney Byte cover: [https://archive.org/details/byte-
magazine-1981-04](https://archive.org/details/byte-magazine-1981-04)

------
kolbe
Honestly, it's worth thinking about if I could happily live my life with just
this watch and ditching the phone all together.

~~~
pound
That would be so great, but they need to figure out camera (taking photos is
still a big part of what phone in my pocket is used for)

~~~
ashark
Can anyone recommend a standalone camera that's as easy to use and takes
photos as good as an iPhone 7 plus? Camera is now the _only_ reason for me to
have a phone rather than a watch. Difficulty: I really like live photos and
expect future-me to be super happy with present-me for taking so many live
photos of my kids.

~~~
otterpro
If you're going to be taking a camera with you, you might as well as carry a
phone instead, since every camera I know is a lot bigger/thicker/have worse
battery life than any cell phone. Alternative would be a Snapchat glasses or
the discontinued Google Glasses, which have lower-quality image and the added
bonus of looking dorky in appearance.

EDIT: Forgot about GoPro Session or those miniaturized action cameras (such as
Mobius and Polaroid Cube)

------
overcast
The only thing I'm interested in with this new Watch, is the heart study. I'm
VERY interested if they have this monitoring mastered without the chest strap.
Super useful for me.

~~~
Alex3917
They're trying to to detect heart issues in people who don't otherwise have
any reason to suspect they have them. Given that the heart rate monitor isn't
even accurate enough to be useful for exercising[1], it seems unlikely you'd
want to rely on this if you already know you have an issue.

[http://www.mdpi.com/2075-4426/7/2/3/htm](http://www.mdpi.com/2075-4426/7/2/3/htm)

~~~
jessewmc
Curious why you come to that conclusion? That study itself says the watches
were within acceptable error for their purposes. Why would you need more
accuracy than the roughly 2% error on the Apple Watch?

~~~
Alex3917
The error-rate for walking was up to 3.8%, which is roughly 8bpm for someone
with a 200bpm max HR. And that error rate is averaged over a minute, so
presumably the instantaneous error rate is even greater. If I'm trying to keep
my HR at a constant 150 or whatever, I don't want to be speeding up or slowing
down on the basis of getting garbage data from my HR monitor. This is an issue
even with the Polar chest straps, and those are significantly more accurate
than the Apple Watch.

Also, if you look at the protocol the vast majority of participants wouldn't
have even broken a sweat, let alone have been sweating significantly.

~~~
SirensOfTitan
In what health scenario do you need your HR to stay at a constant 150 so
stringently?

~~~
Alex3917
If you're trying to do UT1 (70%-80% of max HR) training and instead you're
doing UT2 (55%-70%) or AT (80%-85%), then you're not going to get the benefits
you were going for.

Further, the only way you can accurately measure your rate of improvement is
by comparing average watts across time at a fixed HR. So if your HR isn't at
your target level then not only are you not going to be making progress at an
acceptable rate, but you're not even going to know that you're not on track
until it's already too late.

~~~
valuearb
Your assuming that your other measurement devices don't have any significant
error rates.

And that the gobblygook of UT1, UT2, etc, is actually meaningful.

~~~
pscarey
It's not gobblygook, it's training at a serious level. Those levels correspond
well with lactic acid levels in the blood, for various types of training. I've
both rowed at a high level and done tech research work with an Olympic cycling
team, and this (or variants) are used frequently. HR for power (not pace etc)
is a good measure of personal fitness and wellbeing (e.g. high resting heart
rate means you're possibly falling ill or not well rested). However, all this
doesn't matter for anyone who just wants to be healthy. That said, I defer to
Garmin For proper HR smart watches and accessories, which are tailored for
specific sports.

------
skrause
> Q: Can I use my Apple Watch Series 3 (GPS + Cellular) internationally?

> A: Apple Watch Series 3 (GPS + Cellular) does not support international
> roaming.

From the FAQ section of the Apple Watch page in the Store. I'm wondering why
the device has to support roaming, isn't that just a feature of the cellular
provider?

~~~
Xixi
It might be a technological issue: standards (GSM, CDMA) and allowed
frequencies vary a lot from country to country. The chip in this Apple Watch
might be too specific? If it's a purely contractual issue, it should be gone
soon (for a fee): too much money to be made from international roaming.

~~~
8ytecoder
Unlikely, the chips in iPhones have been carrier neutral for at least a couple
of generations now.

~~~
Xixi
iPhones are bigger and have more power: the chip in the Apple Watch might be
different. It's just an hypothesis.

~~~
maxerickson
They don't seem to list regional models for the bands:

[https://www.apple.com/watch/cellular/](https://www.apple.com/watch/cellular/)

------
3pt14159
Underwater + cellular is pretty impressive. The extra sensors + medical algos
are what is really going to win in the long run though. Once doctors start
prescribing Apple Watches things will really start to takeoff.

~~~
ch4s3
>Once doctors start prescribing Apple Watches

I wouldn't hold my breath on that, for a few reasons:

\- The sensors likely aren't good enough yet

\- To be prescribed and paid for by insurance cos and medicare, it would need
to be an FDA approved device, an onerous and years(maybe decade) long process
that I doubt apple would want to go through. You can't have an FDA approved
device that you constantly update for example

\- There is no evidence that this kind constant vital stats recording is
medically useful. You'd think it would be, but the literature suggests
otherwise

So, there are a ton of hurdles for medical use. They would need to establish
the utility with a years long peer reviewed study, get FDA approval, convince
payers to cover it, convince doctors to prescribe it, and brand it as a health
device. I'm not convinced that this is feasible.

~~~
robotresearcher
Doctors can recommend things without prescribing them. No need for approvals
in that case.

~~~
ch4s3
Sure, they can... but they generally will not if the evidence doesn't back it
up, and it isn't covered, and it wasn't taught in med school when they went
through.

------
uniclaude
Cellular coming to Apple Watch finally makes it a usable product for me, Apple
Music being the killer app.

Question is then, will Spotify and Google Music ever come to Apple Watch?

~~~
thecity2
I'm not buying one until Spotify has an app for it. I'm not switching to Apple
Music just to get a watch.

~~~
socialist_coder
Seriously. Lack of syncing Spotify & podcasts for offline playback is a deal
breaker.

------
pavlov
<ThatGuy> Samsung introduced 3G connectivity in the Samsung Gear S2 already
two years ago, and added 4G LTE in the Gear S3 last year. </ThatGuy>

~~~
saagarjha
Nobody here is saying that Apple was the first to add cellular capability to
their watches. They're just glad to see it as a new feature.

~~~
pavlov
The Apple keynote made a pretty big deal about innovations that enabled the
LTE features. They didn't explicitly say that those were Apple innovations,
though.

~~~
djrogers
Compare the size of either Apple Watch to a Samsung LTE watch - even the
larger 42mm Apple Watch is comfortably smaller than the Gear, and the 38 makes
the Gear look like you're wearing a yo-yo on your wrist.

That size/battery life stuff is what took all the work, and why Apple waited
until it was able to ship without the compromises.

~~~
pavlov
The 3G model of the Gear S2 is roughly the same size as the Apple Watch Series
2/3 42mm model.

The size increase in Gear S3 was more dictated by fashion than necessity --
after the Gear S2, Samsung had market data that their primary buyer group
favors larger watches in general, so they decided to bulk it up and increase
battery life. (A lot of men actually like that "yo-yo on the wrist" look, for
reasons I don't entirely fathom. I guess it's sporty.)

------
ben174
Apple Watch is one of the very few v1 products I just never felt the need to
upgrade. I tend to always be on the latest generation of everything, but the
watch just works fine in it's launch-day v1 state. v2 was underwhelming, and
as someone who _always_ has his phone on him, v3 doesn't do much for me.

This isn't a complaint in the least, good to see Apple making products that
don't feel old 2.5 years later.

~~~
djrogers
The jump from the v1 watch to the Series 2 isn't a huge win until you use it -
Siri is faster, more reliable, and more responsive, other apps are much more
useable, battery life is improved, etc etc.

Much of the improvement on series 2 was invisible, but it helps.

------
thinkr42
This is a relatively small problem - that sure is one ugly red knob on the
side. I don't think it jives with the design at all and looks cartoonish.
Otherwise, seems like a decent upgrade

~~~
robotresearcher
A very important part of the value of this watch - like all expensive watches
- is social signalling.

The red crown signals you have the new watch.

Don't get me wrong: it's a cool gadget and the LTE and music streaming makes
it quite desirable. But this is also a fashion accessory, unapologetically.

------
AndrejXY
Curious about hardware differences across markets. I bought my previous gen 2
watch in Japan, so it came with the Suica feature (which my phone lacks). Will
they again limit this feature to Japan sales? And then, will LTE be different
(optimized to frequencies) from country to country, given the small size?

------
tooltalk
anybody know how this cell version compares to Samsung Gear S3 frontier
([https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-SM-R760NDAAXAR-
Gear-S3-Fronti...](https://www.amazon.com/Samsung-SM-R760NDAAXAR-
Gear-S3-Frontier/dp/B01M7MDK5S))?

------
BartSaM
The one thing that everyone besides a quite limited group of people is asking
for many years - battery - gives no change.

Give people 1-week battery life. Otherwise just stay a gizmo.

~~~
6nf
Cellphones used to have a 1 week battery life.

The market spoke. We care more about weight than charging frequency. Sorry for
those of you who have other preferences but this is not changing any time
soon.

~~~
BartSaM
I wish that the other 99.5% of people that do not own Apple Watch actually
mean something to Apple then.

I wonder why so many Apple "defenders" are passive aggressive... Being a user
is one thing, but being passive aggressive over a tech product have no
explanation.

~~~
6nf
The reality is that Apple can't fit all the features (e.g. bright colour
screen) in a watch AND have a battery big enough for 7 days of juice. It's
just not physically possible. They could make the watch super chunky but then
almost nobody would buy it.

Everyone wants long battery life but it's not that simple. If the tradeoff is
having a huge, ugly watch then most people opt to simply charge daily like we
already do for our phones.

~~~
BartSaM
I beg to differ. There are ways to improve battery life in Smartphones and
increase their life from 1 day to up to 4 days (by removing all power draining
apps and adjusting settings differently). I know this would be hard, but this
is Apple. I would assume that if anyone, they should be able to deliver. This
would be what I would call a real revolution. Give us a smartwatch that can be
charged on weekends and is waterproof.

------
chejazi
Delegating access to a resource protected by a SIM card seems dangerous if not
executed with meticulous security considerations - both technical and
behavioral.

------
izacus
Seems like the lack of SIM also means no choice of carrier - the slide only
showed 9 or 10 carriers in just a handful of countries where that will work.

~~~
andars
The techcrunch article says there is a SIM card.

~~~
DonaldPShimoda
It's not a real SIM _card_. They talked about it in the keynote; it's a built-
in electronic SIM chip or something.

~~~
pluma
So in other words no way to get this directly rather than from a carrier and
no way to switch carriers unless they explicitly support it.

Sounds great.

~~~
saagarjha
It uses your phone's carrier.

------
8_hours_ago
Will the cellular piggyback on your existing service, or will it require a new
line?

Here's the list of countries and carriers that it will work with:
[http://live.arstechnica.com/apples-
september-2017-iphone-8-l...](http://live.arstechnica.com/apples-
september-2017-iphone-8-launch/images/IMG_0195.JPG)

~~~
thecity2
You'll probably have to pay around $10 to add cellular for the watch, similar
to how it works for the iPad plan.

------
LeicaLatte
LTE is a great addition but disappointed Apple Watch 3 has no new sensors. See
you next year Apple Watch!

~~~
jordansmithnz
Actually, I believe it has a barometric altimeter, for measuring height - e.g.
flights of stairs climbed.

~~~
Q6T46nT668w6i3m
It’s also useful for climbing situations. Unfortunately, I don’t think it’d
survive alpine conditions.

~~~
patmurraydev
Apple specifically called out skiing and boarding in the keynote when they
mentioned the altimeter. Which I'm really excited for!

Plus the current generations work fine in alpine conditions, from personal
experience.

~~~
robotresearcher
Quick calls and messages by Siri without taking my gloves off on the lift.
Nice.

------
jbob2000
A few more iterations of the Apple Watch and we might be in a position to
ditch smartphones entirely.

Instead of tablets being the ugly middle child, maybe they will become the new
smartphones, with people favouring the large screen for intense work, and
using the Watch for messaging and music.

~~~
ben_jones
I don't anticipate high schools being filled with two thousand children
consuming instagram photos on their wrist. I don't anticipate college bars
being filled with people cocking their wrists to the side taping intently onto
a watch. And I don't anticipate my train commute into the city filled with
people staring into the even smaller form factor of this device as they
consume video and email...

~~~
JumpCrisscross
I don't either. Just as with the shift from desktops to laptops to mobile,
what and how we consume will shift.

------
ojbyrne
Unlike most of the other commenters here, I'd like to have both a phone and a
watch with my existing provider. However I wouldn't really be happy if there
was an additional monthly cost to add the watch.

~~~
6nf
There's a charge of $5 or $10 a month for adding the watch on your phone plan.

------
aphextron
I remember really wanting one a couple years ago and scoffing at the price
when I realized there was no LTE. This sounds like a game changer for sure. I
can see people completely replacing their phones with these.

------
puranjay
I've switched to Bluetooth earphones for my daily run. Still have to carry the
phone though, which I hate.

An Apple Watch that can play my music through my Bluetooth earphones is a game
changer for me.

~~~
X-Istence
You could already load music onto your Apple Watch from your iTunes library
and then pair your Bluetooth headphones with your watch.

The only thing this changed is allowing you to use LTE to stream music instead
of having a static playlist.

~~~
culturestate
The time required to actually sync music to the Watch (and the inability,
until watchOS 4, to have multiple playlists) is what has always killed this
for me. It's just too much faffing about.

As far as I'm concerned, the LTE Watch cannot arrive fast enough.

------
odammit
Id love to get the Apple Watch for the heart rate and fitness functionality,
but I don't believe they have addressed the tattoo issue yet. Certainly hadn't
in the Apple Watch 2...

Anyone know?

------
H1Supreme
When these are less hideous, and actually negate my need for a phone, I'll
consider one. Or, when we get Star Wars holograms from them. Then too.

------
Kiro
Can you surf the web on it? That's all I do on my phone.

~~~
saagarjha
No, since there's no web browser available.

------
hatcherdogg
This is the first time I have actually wanted an Apple Watch. My first iPhone
was a 4, and by then it was pretty damn good. This watch feels that way too.

------
nailer
Huh weird. I'm in Edge (a supported browser) and it still says 'Live video
will begin at 10 a.m. PDT.' \- it's apparently 10:52 PDT now.

------
shadykiller
I wish they had included the rumored continuous glucose monitor. That would've
made me line up outside the store

------
ondeodiff
Not needing to pair with a phone is huge.

~~~
vidoc
Totally! Can't wait to pay AT&T extra $ a month for having a sim in my watch!

~~~
saagarjha
Technically speaking the SIM is already in the Watch…

~~~
vidoc
Have I implied otherwise ?

------
antoniuschan99
This was an exciting keynote because of three things:

Apple Watch 3 in Cellular, iPhone X, & the Wireless charging mat.

------
edko
Does anybody know if it is completely independent from a phone, as in: no need
to even own one?

~~~
gigatexal
Sounds like it’s still tied to the phone you can just take it places and leave
the phone behind.

------
eyeball
I wonder if they'll let me add it to an old grandfathered unlimited plan on
att.

~~~
zie
Doubtful, this is a perfect way to force customers wanting the watch into
their new plans, which are almost always worse.

------
mgiannopoulos
What is the difference with existing android smart watches with a SIM card?
[http://smartwatches.org/learn/best-standalone-smartwatch-
opt...](http://smartwatches.org/learn/best-standalone-smartwatch-options/)

~~~
saagarjha
It runs watchOS.

~~~
hellofunk
No, Apple Watches run WatchOS.

~~~
saagarjha
Err…that’s what I meant. Let me fix it.

------
Troyboy
Wow LTE, that's awesome. I hope it doesn't affect the battery life too much.

------
The_Thinker
The form factor is great on these. I see so many smartwatches with a circular
screen, that just seems so inefficient to me. A square screen is so much
better for usability.

------
diminish
Phablets won over <4" smartphones. In a similar fashion "whones" which have
large landscape screens with voice control could be cool. So primary use for
smartphones isn't making calls and similarly "whones" should leave behind the
"showing time" functionality.

------
blunte
I am probably out of touch, but the idea of wearing a watch that cannot go a
full day without a recharge seems... well, like having a car that can get you
to work and halfway home before going dead. Incomplete.

I wear a Garmin vivoactive HR watch that does a lot, but certainly not all
that an Apple watch does; but it goes about a week on a charge. One feature I
like of smartwatches is the sleep tracking. But with the Apple watch, wouldn't
you need to charge it while you slept? Otherwise you'd be taking it off some
part of each day to charge it.

~~~
yequalsx
30 years ago some would have said the idea of not being able to years without
a battery recharge seems....

~~~
sliverstorm
There's definitely a threshold of intolerability though. Somewhere between the
points of:

\- charge when you notice you're low (weekly or more)

\- charge as a matter of routine (daily-ish)

\- obsessively hunt your tiny overlord's next power fix, living life as a
series of trips from outlet to outlet (multiple times daily)

~~~
yequalsx
True, but if it lasts all day I don't see the problem with charging it when
I'm not using it. Also, should they not produce the device because of this
pain point? With new technology there will be pain points. This is to be
expected.

------
alexashka
This feels like the killer product from the presentation.

The no home-button iphone feels like 'meh, I don't mind having a button there
at all actually', the 4k apple tv might be nice for people who enjoy sports,
while this is the feature everyone has been waiting for.

It appeals to women because fashion, and appeals to men who don't need to
check social media/message/calendar on a daily basis.

A total win for everybody involved. The pricetag for what it is, I find to be
too much, but it's Apple, so.

~~~
LeoPanthera
> It appeals to women because fashion, and appeals to men who don't need to
> check social media/message/calendar on a daily basis.

How extraordinarily sexist.

